# iBible?



## toddpedlar (Sep 21, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8wRIcv6esY


----------



## Herald (Sep 21, 2007)

Is it okay if I laugh hysterically?


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 21, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Is it okay if I laugh hysterically?



go for it


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 21, 2007)

Good thing it doesn't cost $666.66.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 21, 2007)

I am at a loss for words. I wonder where the Iphone feature is or the Icommentary feature.


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 22, 2007)

Actually, the Max McLean's reading of the ESV Bible, if converted to MP3 at 32K is a little over 1 Gig and will easily fit even on a 4Gig iPod!


----------



## jawyman (Sep 22, 2007)

Is Zondervan putting this out??


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 22, 2007)

Shazam!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 22, 2007)

jawyman said:


> Is Zondervan putting this out??



Maybe so... or after the "communion-in-a-coffee-creamer-container" product release by Broadman Church Supply (a business related to Broadman/Holman Publishers), maybe it's from them?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 22, 2007)

I did notice that they chose the NIV...


----------



## jawyman (Sep 23, 2007)

I would like to make an editorial aside here...as I was terminated earlier than my scheduled termination date from Zondervan for a previous post I made, I would like anyone who is reading this from either Harper-Collins or Zondervan to know that I am doing nothing more than exercising my First Amendment right to express my opinion of Zondervan and the products they produce.

Amendment I 

Congress (or corporate America) shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; *or abridging the freedom of speech*, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.


----------

